# ND Retriever Club Spring Trial this Weekend.



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

> PS- The north dakota retriever club is hosting an open field trial this weekend. Any of you fargo guys should stop by and check it out if you have some spare time. There are going to be some amazing dogs there. I'm pretty sure it doesn't cost anything and you can stay as long/short as you want.


I'll second that and add a couple things..

Just a guess but this is usually how it goes

Friday--

The trial will Start Friday with the Open dogs, the best of the best, the Open will start with the land marks and will most likely consist of a very hard triple or a Quad with a flyer and retired guns, with marks out to 400 yards or more. With 64 dogs they will most likely finish the first series and then run the land blind on Friday.

The Qual. should run all day friday and most likely finish with 24 dogs. They will run there land marks first probably a triple with a retired gun, and then run the land blind, followed by the water blind and then the water marks. The Qual can be fun to watch, I feel these dogs are at the MH level comparing them to HT dogs.

Saterday---

OPEN-- Probably finishing the land blind, running the water blind, and finishing the water marks with 8 to 12 dogs out of the original 64.

Amerature-- Will start with 51 dogs and will run the same way the Open runs Land marks, land blind, water blind, water marks, finishing on Sunday. alot of these dogs are run in the Open by a pro and run by there owner in the Am.

Derby-- They will run on Saterday and most likely will finish with 16 dogs. The derby consists of dogs that are under 2 years old and it is based on marking 4 series 2 water and 2 land long singles or doubles in most cases.

Like Brodey said if you have the time to go and watch it is free and you will be amased at the dog work you will see. In the hunting dog world there seems to be some negitive "press" with FT dogs but if you take the time to go and see these dogs run you will see why they are in a class of there own.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Good write up right there!

I'll be shooting fliers for the Open on Friday, lets hope it doesn't rain all day!

These events are also great to sit down and maybe have a beer and a chat with some of the best trainers of our time. Some big time names like Dave Rorem, Steve Yozamp, Jim Beck, Steve Blythe, and Lyle Steinman (most know by the hunting community because of his wins in the SRS).

Would love having any of your guys/gals out over the weekend.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

Great Summary! I will be working at the Open also. It should be a good time...........as long as the rain stays away! I enjoy watching the dog work also, some mighty impressive retrievers. The beer also tastes really good at the end of the day! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I plan on stopping in with cold beer in hand after I'm done with my final friday morning. I'll also be working saturday and maybe sunday.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

How did the trial go guys????


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

The trial went great. Really good turn out and very very few scratches which made for some pretty good sized tests. The best part of it all was NDRC members kicked some major A$$!

Clark Emery and his do Daisey won the Qual.
Cathry and her dog Joey took 4th in a pretty stacked Derby.
Brad Belmore had a dog take a Jam in the Open and Brad handled his do Razor to a 2nd in the Am titling that dog an AFC!

Shooting 70 fliers into a 40mph head wind on Friday in the Open was definitely a challenge! I took a wind burn from Friday and laid on top of that a sun burn from Saturday and wish I had a giant tube of chapstick to rub all over my face this morning


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought it went great. It was awesome to see familiar faces and training partners do well!! I'm really going to miss training with the NDRC club members for the next couple months while im in the cities.

Todd- You told me Bodey was in fowl dawgs 3 but failed to mention your staring role. I have watched very little of it so far, but I got to the section where you helped out in the blind drills. Pretty cool stuff.


----------

